
Raspberry Pi for Computer Vision [ eBook ] - benn_88
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adrianrosebrock/raspberry-pi-for-computer-vision-ebook
======
johncole
This is a fantastic KS project, I love his resources and whenever I have a CV
project I end up reading a post of his.

